# Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The first episode of the Criminal Minds spin-off airs 02-16-11.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/criminal_minds_suspect_behavior/



> CRIMINAL MINDS: SUSPECT BEHAVIOR stars Academy Award-winner Forest Whitaker and Janeane Garofalo in a drama about an elite team of agents within the FBI's Behavioral Analysis Unit (BAU) who use unconventional methods of investigation and aggressive tactics to capture the nation's most nefarious criminals.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Not sure about this one, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The "pilot" episode on Criminal Minds made it look dire, but it seems like they've retooled. I'll give it a chance, with low expectations.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I didn't see the pilot episode yet. (Maybe Rob Helmerichs is a TV critic?)

But I don't appreciate Forest Whitaker's acting style, and my wife doesn't like Janeane Garofalo's attitude. So I also have low expectations.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> I didn't see the pilot episode yet. (Maybe Rob Helmerichs is a TV critic?)


I think Rob was referring to the back door pilot that aired as a regular episode of Criminal Minds last season that introduced some of the characters in the new series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> I think Rob was referring to the back door pilot that aired as a regular episode of Criminal Minds last season that introduced some of the characters in the new series.


Right, that's what I meant by " 'pilot' episode on Criminal Minds." Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Janeane Garofalo sounds interesting... Might give it a look. I've all but given up on Cop Dramas. The genre has simply been played out... Virtually everything is a remake of something that's already been done a million times.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

If this show is to Criminal Minds what NCIS:Los Angeles is to NCIS, it'll be pretty bad. I'll give it a one episode tryout. Low expectations, and with Whitaker/Garofalo I doubt it'll reach them.


----------

